# LoyalFamily



## Greendesert (18. September 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich würde euch gerne mal ein neues Browserspiel vorstellen, was von einem Freund von mir vor kurzem an den Start gegangen ist.

 

Dabei handelt es sich um ein Aufbau- /Wirtschaftsspiel, welches im Mafia-Genre angesiedelt ist.

Es lassen sich dort allerhand Kriminelle aktivitäten ausführen, angefangen vom Schuhe klauen bis hin zum großen Drogen-Kartell. Jeder kann dabei seiner vorliebe nach eifern 

Auch Glücksspiel, Autohandel und Bordelle sind eine gute Einnahmequelle im Spiel. Spielerkämpfe sowie kämpfe gegen NPCs sind ein weiteres Feature.

Aber Achtung: Wer erwischt wird, landet im Gefängnis, kann aber von seiner Familie befreit werden.

 

Im späteren Verlauf werden die sog. "Familien" (Vergleichbar mit Clans/Gilden) wichtiger, da diese nicht nur zusammen große Aufträge meistern können, sondern sich auch vor anderen Familien schützen müssen.

Auch Events werden von Zeit zu Zeit angeboten und bieten dabei die unterschiedlichsten Aufgaben.

 

Also, wenn euch das ganze anspricht, schaut doch mal vorbei und lasst Feedback da, denn das Team ist noch sehr klein und kann daher auch noch schnell auf Feedback, Fehler und Lob reagieren 

Das Spiel wird auch stetig weiterentwickelt und kann damit zusammen mit den Spielern wachsen.

 

Erreichen könnt ihr das Spiel unter www.LoyalFamily.de

 

Gruß Green


----------

